# AN ODE TO A BAR WAITRESS A Poem



## coreduo (May 8, 2009)

There was not a day that men did not harrass

Because you were such a lovely lass

But by two thirty a.m. I felt relieved

By that time you were no longer aggrieved

I no longer was worried

Every attempt by two thirty parried

Pacified and slept tight

You came home safe, I turned off the light


-coreduo


----------

